# Standby issues



## bugboy (May 6, 2010)

I am using FreeBSD 8-STABLE for AMD64. I want to change the behavior of the power button, so it goes to standby instead of a soft power off. I tried to use the following command: [cmd=]sysctl hw.acpi.power_button_state=S3[/cmd] (when everything works fine, I'll change /etc/sysctl.conf).

It shows that it changed the state from S5 to S3, which is fine. However, I cannot switch to S3 state. It seems that switch to standby (S3) or suspend-to-disk (S4) is not working correctly on my system. When I execute [cmd=]acpiconf -s 3[/cmd], then the system seems to lock up and my system blanks after a few seconds. The harddisks keep spinning and there is no way to wake up the system anymore.

The only solution is to hard reset the system. The system reported that S3 is a supported state. How can I check what is going wrong?


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 6, 2010)

Use proper formatting, not fonts: Posting and Editing in the FreeBSD Forums


----------

